# EMERGENCY!!!! PLEASE HELP EGG HAS PINHOLE IN SHELL!!!!



## krb1093 (Jul 16, 2012)

PLEASE, Please!!!! The babies are 43 days old and 1 of them has a tiny hole. It looks like it sealed but looks like a firm droplet of water I'm freaking out what should I do???? Candling them only shows about a third to maybe half the egg filled. I don't think it's time yet. It is moving and alive at this point



krb1093 said:


> PLEASE, Please!!!! The babies are 43 days old and 1 of them has a tiny hole. It looks like it sealed but looks like a firm droplet of water I'm freaking out what should I do???? Candling them only shows about a third to maybe half the egg filled. I don't think it's time yet. It is moving and alive at this point


ANYONE?


Can I use Vaseline or should I use tape? I need to sleep have to get up in 4 hours. Not gonna be able too if I can't fix this


----------



## bigred (Jul 16, 2012)

krb1093 said:


> PLEASE, Please!!!! The babies are 43 days old and 1 of them has a tiny hole. It looks like it sealed but looks like a firm droplet of water I'm freaking out what should I do???? Candling them only shows about a third to maybe half the egg filled. I don't think it's time yet. It is moving and alive at this point
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I think if its oozing a bit of liquid its probably going bad. Just wait and see what happens and if it starts stinking trow it out. What kind of eggs?


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 16, 2012)

bigred said:


> krb1093 said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE, Please!!!! The babies are 43 days old and 1 of them has a tiny hole. It looks like it sealed but looks like a firm droplet of water I'm freaking out what should I do???? Candling them only shows about a third to maybe half the egg filled. I don't think it's time yet. It is moving and alive at this point
> ...








Baby is still very much alive


----------



## bigred (Jul 16, 2012)

krb1093 said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > krb1093 said:
> ...







Ive never had this problem, If mine oozed they were going bad. The egg might be taking care of itself


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 16, 2012)

Post a close up picture so we can get a clear look of the egg. Hard to say without a visual!


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know much but you can try taping it as a temporary solution.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 17, 2012)

I tried the tape but it wouldn't stick, I didn't wanna use much cause I know gases pass through. I put vaseline on it because I had to do something!!! The hole is a littler bigger than I thought i'd say about the size of tip of a ink pen


----------



## tortadise (Jul 17, 2012)

Triple antibiotic ointment will seal the hole. Tape never works like you said it doesnt stick.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks tortadise. Will vaseline work just as well? I noticed it a little after midnight lastnight and didn't have antibiotic ointment. My only fear is that the residue from the oil will cover to much of the egg. When it hatches and the vaseline gets on its face will it have a hard time breathing? That's for everyone's adice


----------



## tortadise (Jul 17, 2012)

Ive never uses just vasoline but triple antibiotic ointment is a petroleum based product so id say it should ok. Just watch it real close when it does hatch.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 17, 2012)

Where did this hole come from? If it's a pip, then sealing it is a bad idea, because the little one is breathing air. Seems quite early for a pip, though. What temperature are you incubating at?


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 17, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> Where did this hole come from? If it's a pip, then sealing it is a bad idea, because the little one is breathing air. Seems quite early for a pip, though. What temperature are you incubating at?


 Temp is about 84 all through incubation. Humidity as been 80 all through. The egg is only half full though. Can it still hatch that early? I checked it again and a little fluid tried to come out through the vaseline but just a tiny bit. It is still alive and moving. Do you think I should wipe the egg off or keep the vaseline on it? 



Oh also, not sure where the hole came from. I just went to check the temp and humidity and seen what looked like a drop of water coming from the top part of the egg. This egg is about a half inch smaller than the others, but the most active as well when candling


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 17, 2012)

It could be because there is too much moisture. An egg can't have water droplets falling onto the top of it. It will cause the egg to prematurely crack.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 17, 2012)

I wouldn't think so. I have a damp not to damp paper towel over them the humidity never goes over 80. I've heard to dry is better then to wet. I check the moisture of the soil every other day. I keep it just damp to the touch. They've never had water on the shell. Turtlelady what do you think about the vaseline on the egg. It has spread( the oils that is). Is that gonna be a bad thing


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok so it sounds like you are doing everything right. Now you just have to keep your fingers crossed. Take a deep breath and don't panic. Everything will work out the way it is supposed to. 
I used Vaseline on my Leo egg. Thats what I read that seems to work the best. The only difference with your little eggy is that there is already a baby swimmin around in there so I couldn't imagine how your feeling! I think my egg wasnt ever fertile because it is molding and it's only days old. But yeah the oils are spreading on mine too. You are doing your best and that's all you can do. 

And yes you are right. Better on the drier side than wet. Keep hope...I'm sending you all the luck in the world to your little baby!


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 17, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> Ok so it sounds like you are doing everything right. Now you just have to keep your fingers crossed. Take a deep breath and don't panic. Everything will work out the way it is supposed to.
> I used Vaseline on my Leo egg. Thats what I read that seems to work the best. The only difference with your little eggy is that there is already a baby swimmin around in there so I couldn't imagine how your feeling! I think my egg wasnt ever fertile because it is molding and it's only days old. But yeah the oils are spreading on mine too. You are doing your best and that's all you can do.
> 
> And yes you are right. Better on the drier side than wet. Keep hope...I'm sending you all the luck in the world to your little baby!




Thanks


----------

